# Welche Hardware für BF4 (R9 M290X ??)



## MaU (11. März 2014)

*Welche Hardware für BF4 (R9 M290X ??)*

Hallo, ich wollte mal fragen, welche CPU/GPU man für BF4 benötigt, Reicht der i5, oder sollte es lieber ein i7 sein?
Bei der GPU evtl. schon eine 760M oder höher ?
Ich hab das diese hier gefunden AMD Radeon R9 M290X sollte die nicht für BF4 sehr gut geeignet sein ? bzw. läuft das auch mit mantle auf einem Notebook ? Leider hab ich im Zusammenhang mit dieser Grafikkarte nur AMD CPUs gefunden, und diese sind ja schlecht, aber der Preis von 8xx Euro ist halt für die GPU gesehen hammer.
Oder gibt es da gute Seiten wo man Laptops konfigurieren kann mit z.B. dieser Grafikkarte, wenn sie wirklich gut ist ? und halt einem i5/i7 für einen ähnlichen Preis?


----------



## iTzZent (11. März 2014)

*AW: Welche Hardware für BF4 (R9 M290X ??)*

Also...



wenn du BF4 anständig spielen willst, musst du schon ein i7 nehmen
auf keinen Fall eine AMD APU nehmen. Die schnellste APU (A10-5750M) hat gerademal die Leistung eines kleinen i3 der Ivy Bridge Generation
eine R9 M290X ist nur eine 1:1 umbenannte HD8970M, welche wiederrum nur eine leicht übertaktete HD7970M ist, daher kannst du auch Geräte mit diesen Grafikkarten suchen
eine GTX760M ist nicht ausreichend für BF4, damit kannst du das Spiel maximal in 1366x768 in hohen Details spielen. Für FullHD ist sie deutlich zu langsam
hier ein anständiges Angebot mit i7-4700MQ und HD8970M für weit unter 1200Euro: Gaming Notebook Core i7 - HD8970M (15,6") - Gaming Notebook | MIFcom - PC Online-Shop


----------



## MaU (12. März 2014)

Und wie ist das mit Mantle, Ich hab da unterschiedliche Aussagen gelesen ob es Funktioniert. 

Gibt es Eigentlich noch mehr Händler welche eine r9 m290x im Konfigurator haben, ich finde sonst nur nvidia Karten zur Auswahl.


----------



## Alex555 (12. März 2014)

*AW: Welche Hardware für BF4 (R9 M290X ??)*

AMD Apus sind nicht schlecht, sie sind nur deutlich langsamer als die Intel Pendants. Das liegt zum einen an der Architektur, da 4Module (wie sie der A10 5750M hat) eher ein Dual Core ist, als ein Quad Core. 
Zudem sind die APUs deutlich günstiger als Intel CPUs. Als direkten Konkurrenten zu den APUs würde ich maximal die I5 reihe sehen. (Da die A10 Notebook CPUs quasi nur Dual Cores sind wie die I3/5, während die I7 "waschechte" Quadcores sind. 
Generell kann ich den Aussagen von *iTzZent* nur zustimmen. 
Insofern es wirklich nur BF4 ist, wäre eine AMD Apu nicht unbedingt eine schlechte Wahl, aber ein I7 deutlich besser. 
Falls man ein Gaming Notebook will, ohne allzu große Kompromisse machen zu müssen, muss man mindestens! 1000€+ investieren. 
So ab 1200€ beginnen richtige Gaming Notebooks. 
Für mich stellt sich die Frage, ob ein Desktop PC nicht möglich wäre? (z.B Mini ITX mit einem kleinen Office Book)?


----------



## MaU (12. März 2014)

*AW: Welche Hardware für BF4 (R9 M290X ??)*

Interessiere mich halt nebenbei noch für einen Laptop aber ganz ehrlich wäre der wenn nur zum surfen, sky go, css und dann halt BF das wars auch schon.
Man kann jetzt auch sagen ok wenn dem so ist, reicht vielleicht auch eine kleinere Grafik und man gibt sich mit mittleren Details oder ähnlich zu frieden, aber wenn die GTX 760M nichtmal reicht wird es preislich ja eh nichts unter 1000€ 
Daher halt die Frage, weil halt die R9 M290X so gut ist laut Notebookcheck ja besser als NVIDIA GeForce GTX 870M, NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680M und NVIDIA GeForce GTX 775M ist dachte ich halt evtl. an diese AMD Grafikkarte, jedoch mit mantle support bin ich mir unsicher, wenn der gegeben wäre/ist, wäre selbst mit AMD APU dort Power hinter "evtl" ?


----------



## iTzZent (12. März 2014)

*AW: Welche Hardware für BF4 (R9 M290X ??)*

Ich habe doch das perfekte Gerät für dich erwähnt.... 1155Euro mit i7-4700MQ, 8GB Ram, 500GB HDD, HD8970M und FullHD 15.6" Display. Mit 17.3" Display kostet das Gerät ca. 100Euro mehr. Unter 1000Euro bekommst du nunmal kein Gamingnotebook, mit dem du Spiele wie Battlefield 4 in FullHD in maximalen Details geniessen kannst.

Und glaube nicht der Benchmarkvergleichsliste von Notebookcheck... Die Ergebnisse dort sind stets Durchschnittswerte, teilweise sogar nur Schätzungen... eine GTX870M wurde z.B. noch nicht getestet, eine GTX775M wurde nie irgendwo verbaut.

Und eine AMD APU wird nie an einen i7 rankommen, da sie eigentlich ein Dualcore ist, wie es bereits erwähnt wurde.


----------



## MaU (12. März 2014)

Ja das Gerät ist gut, Aber wollte mal schauen ob jemand noch andere Seiten kennt weil halt meistens nur nvidia in den Konfiguratoren zum auszuwählen sieht.


----------



## iTzZent (12. März 2014)

*AW: Welche Hardware für BF4 (R9 M290X ??)*

Ja, das ist auch bei den meisten anderen Anbietern der Fall. Hawkforce wäre noch ein Kandidat, welcher die HD8970M zu einem recht günstigen Preis anbietet, zum gleichen Preis wie MifCom. Dabei handelt es sich aber eh um das gleiche Gerät (Clevo P150SM Barebone). LUNA2 P150SM - HawkForce - Best Mobile Solution

Ich würde dir auch empfehlen, die Centrino-N135 Wlan Karte gegen eine Wireless-N 7260 oder gleicht gegen eine Wireless-AC 7260 tauschen zu lassen, denn die N135 taugt nicht viel.


----------



## Alex555 (13. März 2014)

*AW: Welche Hardware für BF4 (R9 M290X ??)*

Also du scheinst mir kein "Hardcore" Zocker zu sein, CSS ist keine Herausforderung und Mantle wird auch gut Performance bringen bei BF4. 
Daher sollte dieses Notebook: MSI GX60-A10897287 Gaming Notebook [39,6cm (15.6") / A10-5750M / 8GB / 750GB / HD 8970M] bei notebooksbilliger.de 
durchaus für deine Anforderungen passend zu sein. 
Der Preis ist auch sehr angenehm, und mit Mantle (auf dem GX70 wurde Mantle schon für Laptops mal irgendwo präsentiert) sollte BF4 auch gut laufen. 
Die R9 M290X kannst du dir sparen, ist die selbe Grafikkarte wie die HD 8970M oder die HD 7970M auch, nur etwas höher getaktet, dafür aber teurer!


----------



## MaU (15. März 2014)

*AW: Welche Hardware für BF4 (R9 M290X ??)*

Hardcore Zocker nein.
BF4 würde mir auch auf Mittel Reichen, in BF3 kam ich auch mit Mittel + FXAA gut aus. (auf einem normalen PC).
Und sonst mach ich eigentlich nichts mit dem Laptop was groß leistung braucht... Facebook und so.


----------



## Alex555 (15. März 2014)

*AW: Welche Hardware für BF4 (R9 M290X ??)*



MaU schrieb:


> Hardcore Zocker nein.
> BF4 würde mir auch auf Mittel Reichen, in BF3 kam ich auch mit Mittel + FXAA gut aus. (auf einem normalen PC).
> Und sonst mach ich eigentlich nichts mit dem Laptop was groß leistung braucht... Facebook und so.


 
Dann sollte das GX60 durchaus für dich genügen. 
Mit Mantle sollte BF4 noch einen deutlich Performance Boost auf dem Laptop bekommen. 
Nimm aber die Version mit der "alten" HD 8970M, die gesparten 100€ investierst du lieber in eine SSD, mit der bemerkst du dann wenigstens einen Performanceunterschied


----------



## sasci (15. März 2014)

*AW: Welche Hardware für BF4 (R9 M290X ??)*



Alex555 schrieb:


> Also du scheinst mir kein "Hardcore" Zocker zu sein, CSS ist keine Herausforderung und Mantle wird auch gut Performance bringen bei BF4.
> Daher sollte dieses Notebook: MSI GX60-A10897287 Gaming Notebook [39,6cm (15.6") / A10-5750M / 8GB / 750GB / HD 8970M] bei notebooksbilliger.de
> durchaus für deine Anforderungen passend zu sein.
> Der Preis ist auch sehr angenehm, und mit Mantle (auf dem GX70 wurde Mantle schon für Laptops mal irgendwo präsentiert) sollte BF4 auch gut laufen.
> Die R9 M290X kannst du dir sparen, ist die selbe Grafikkarte wie die HD 8970M oder die HD 7970M auch, nur etwas höher getaktet, dafür aber teurer!


 
ich finde dieses Laptop Intressant. Es ist ja zudem Gerade im Angebot und man spart 100€. BF4 ist laut Test Ultra ca. 30 FPS möglich: Welche Spiele laufen auf Notebook Grafikkarten flüssig? - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ[]=257&gameselect[]=251&gameselect[]=249&gameselect[]=245&gameselect[]=242&gameselect[]=236&gameselect[]=225&gameselect[]=223&gameselect[]=220&gameselect[]=217&gameselect[]=214&gameselect[]=212&gameselect[]=208&gameselect[]=204&gameselect[]=193&gameselect[]=188&gameselect[]=168&gameselect[]=162&gameselect[]=160&gameselect[]=142&gameselect[]=110&gameselect[]=112&gameselect[]=52&gameselect[]=49&gpu_fullname=1&codename=0&architecture=0&pixelshaders=0&vertexshaders=0&corespeed=0&shaderspeed=0&memoryspeed=0&memorybus=0&directx=0&technology=0&daysold=0 . 

Nur Schade das kein Betriebssystem vorhanden ist  Naja BF4 läuft am besten auf Windows 8.1.

Wie sieht es eigntlich mit SSD aus? Hat man da noch platz für eine SSD oder muss die HDD raus ?
Ich überlege es mir zu kaufen! Brauche auch einen Gaming Laptop. Ich spiele League of Legends oder BF3. In den nächsten Tagen kaufe ich mir auch Bf4.


----------



## iTzZent (16. März 2014)

*AW: Welche Hardware für BF4 (R9 M290X ??)*

Test MSI GX70H-A108972811B Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests

da belese dich mal. Das Gerät ist identisch bis auf das Display. Mainboard, CPU, GPU, Ram und die restliche Ausstattung bis auf die 3 mSATA (da ist beim GX60 ein freier SATA III Slot) sind gleich.



> Es folgen ein paar weitere Hinweise und Anmerkungen:
> 
> 
> In Fifa 13 und Assassin's Creed III arbeitet das GX70 besonders langsam. Ein Intel Prozessor bewältigt die Spiele knapp 150 % schneller.
> ...


----------

